# الاختلاط بالجنس الآخر – ما هو موقف الكنيسة؟



## عمود الدين (27 يناير 2007)

الاختلاط بالجنس الآخر – ما هو موقف الكنيسة؟  

عن كتاب الاختلاط بين الجنسين للقمص زكريا بطرس- بتصرف

الواقع أن موقف الكنيسة من موضوع الاختلاط هو موقف متوازن في غير تزمت وفي غير تسيب. فهي لا تمنع الاختلاط أو تجرمه بتزمت، كما أنها لا تبيحه بتسيب. ولكن من باب حبها لأبنائها والعمل على خيرهم، تضع الكنيسة حدودا وقواعد يتم من خلالها الاختلاط السليم. فالاختلاط بين الجنسين شيء طبيعي في البيوت والمدارس والجامعات وميادين العمل، وتكمن خطورة الاختلاط في الانحراف عن جادة الصواب، سواء نحو الانفلات كما يحدث في المجتمعات الغربية، أو نحو التزمت كما هو الحال في المجتمعات الشرقية بالفصل المتشدد بين الجنسين. أما الاختلاط المسيحي فله سماته وحدوده.

مجالات الاختلاط

إن هناك مجالين للاختلاط وهما المجال السليم، والمجال غير السليم. مجالات الاختلاط السليم تكون في محيط العائلة والكنيسة والدراسة والعمل والجيران والأصدقاء. وفوائده هي:
- فهم طبيعة الآخر 
- الثراء الفكري
- اللياقة والأخلاق في التعامل
- عدم الغموض

شروط الاختلاط السليم

توجد بعض الحدود التحفظية للاختلاط حتى لا ينحرف عن مساره السليم منها:

1. أن يكون الاختلاط موافقا لفكر المسيح.

2. أن يكون في حضرة المسيح، بمعنى أنه إذا أحس الإنسان أنه سينحرف عن الطريق يعود بنعمة المسيح الحاضر فيه إلى الطريق السليم (كما حدث مع يوسف الذي قال: كيف أصنع هذا الشر العظيم وأخطئ إلى الله). يعني ذلك أن كلا الطرفين مرتبط بالمسيح وشبعان بنعمته ومقدس بروحه، لذلك فهو يختلط لدواعي طبيعة العمل والحياة بروح أخوية مقدسة. ومن يقرأ فيلبي 4 أو رومية 16 يرى أنه اختلاط في حدود، فالأحاديث لا تجري دون داع أو بأي موضوع أو في دالة مفسدة، أو أحاديث هدامة.

3. ليس فيه ألفة شديدة ورفع للكلفة: أي هو اختلاط في إطار الجماعة، فالكل يتعاون في نقاوة وبراءة، فالكنيسة جماعة متحدة بالروح تعمل لمجد المسيح ولسعادة الكل، لذلك يعد التركيز الفردي مرفوضا تماما، فهو خروج عن الخط السليم وعن الجماعة المترابطة بالمسيح وداخل إطار القداسة. إن أي علاقة فردية بشخص معين هي نذير خطر يحدق بالطرفين.

4. أن يكون في حدود مكانية معينة كالكنيسة والمدرسة والعمل وليس في الخارج. 

5. أن يكون وسط مجموعة وليس في لقاءات فردية، فالخدام والخادمات يعملون معا في كرم المسيح في نقاوة وعفة وتحفظ، وهم يمثلون نموذجا مقدسا للاختلاط المسيحي.

6. أن يكون الاختلاط لهدف مقدس وبأسلوب مقدس أي لاختيار شريك الحياة (إذا كان الاختلاط في إطار اختيار شريك الحياة، فليكن هذا بأسلوب مقدس ورسمي وتحت إرشاد، وفي النور الواضح).

7. ينبغي أن يكون الاختلاط في كل احترام ووقار وتقدير قيمة الإنسان، فالإنسان هو ليس سلعة أو لعبة للذة والمتعة. 

8. يجب أن يكون الاختلاط في علاقة عامة، وليست علاقة خاصة إلا في حالة الارتباط للزواج. والعلاقة العمة هي (المحبة العامة) أي علاقة جماعية وليست فردية لشخص معين إلا في حالة الارتباط المقدس بالخطوبة أو الزواج، في وسط الناس وليست في مكان منعزل. أما العلاقة الخاصة (الحب الخاص) مظاهرها: الانزواء، التقابل في أماكن منعزلة غير لائقة، خطورة الهدايا الشخصية ومدلولاتها لدى الطرف الآخر.

هناك سهولة في التحول إلى التعلق الخاص وذلك لوجود الدوافع التالية:

- التجاذب الناتج عن الميل الجنسي: بسبب اختلاف نوعي الهرمونات في كل جنس (الذي لا نستطيع أن نتجاهله).
- التكامل بين الجنسين: وجود كروموسومات ذكرية وأنثوية لدى الرجل والمرأة.
- الاهتمام المتبادل.
- الترابط العاطفي.
- الحب الرومانسي أو العشق الشهواني (الافتتان بالمعشوق).
- الحاجة إلى الإشباع النفسي والجسدي.
- الاتحاد: لتكوين خلية واحدة من الاثنين.

خطوات الانزلاق

1. تجاهل وجود الغريزة الجنسية بمطالبها.
2. الألفة ورفع الكلفة في المعاملة بين الجنسين.
3. محاولات لفت النظر وجذب الانتباه والإعجاب.
4. الاهتمام الزائد بالشخص الآخر والتعلق به.
5. التقرب الشخصي مع عامل الزمن (الوقت) وطول المدة يؤدي إلى العشق الرومانسي.
6. الرغبة في امتلاك الطرف الآخر، والخوف من إغضابه حتى لا يفقده فيؤدي ذلك إلى الخطوة التالية.
7. التساهل وعدم التحفظ.
8. التنازلات عن بعض المبادئ.
9. اشتعال الشهوة المثارة.
10. الاستسلام والتورط في الخطأ


----------

